# The legality of research chems



## mr. ya-di-da (May 14, 2011)

can someone tell me or lead me to what the legality is for selling and buying research chems...are they legal or illegal so i can sum this up over at another site.. i say they are perfectly legal because if they werent then we wouldnt have all these sites that are in the US selling them...right ????


----------



## Hench (May 14, 2011)

Yes they're legal, but not for human consumption.


----------



## Thresh (May 14, 2011)

They cannot be sold for human consumption, why all of the websites have disclaimers.


----------



## Digitalash (May 14, 2011)

Yep they're legal, as long as you're using them for research on your lab rats


----------



## gamma (May 16, 2011)

so keep ur rats  and  research chems together so you can bring along with you though the airport..... TSA might keep the rats ....


----------



## Cedrick123 (May 17, 2011)

You will not have to worry about the FBI showing up at your place for purchasing a few bottles of harmless research chems. There is a reason why these boards along with research companies are still in action and that is because the goverment has better things to spend their money on busting and shutting down!!!

Just think about it everyone...why are there no running heroine, cocaine or other Schedule I drug boards, which possess reps to buy product off of? Because the government will not allow it.

Anabolic Steroids, peptites, GH and petty research chems are not a concern of the government unless you are manufacturing and distributing thousands, and I mean thousands of dollars worth!

Why do you think these boards are allowed to continue??? lol


----------



## macaronitony (May 17, 2011)

what about mice?


----------



## gamma (May 17, 2011)

macaroni tony said:


> what about mice?


  Guess u better not get to attached


----------

